# MEC - Morphic Ethical Equities Fund



## padman (23 March 2017)

Anyone getting into this IPO?

Geoff Wilson from WAM is buying in for $1.1m.

https://www.taylorcollison.com.au/w...ectus-online-14032017-compressed.original.pdf


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 January 2022)

padman said:


> Anyone getting into this IPO?
> 
> Geoff Wilson from WAM is buying in for $1.1m.
> 
> https://www.taylorcollison.com.au/w...ectus-online-14032017-compressed.original.pdf



I had this in my SMSF for the life of the enclosed chart until just after the last divi around Christmas time. 

It is an ASX ethical fund highly exposed to the big NASDAQ stocks who don't I am told use much energy and are ethical, whatever that means.

It never gave me any headaches.

I will keep an eye on it over the next few months and may re-enter if and when US growth stocks take off again. 







gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It never gave me any headaches



Ah, MEC , when they first came onto the scene, I remember them hitting the road, trying to drum up interest. Went to a few roadshows*, got the emails, received the promotional bumph. 

Ex Hunter Hall, Jack and Co put on a story: the tilt was, indeed, ethical but I never understood what the screens were to arrive at that conclusion. And deliver the outperformance.

The claim: : "delivering high risk-adjusted returns from investing in global equities in a way that doesn’t harm the environment, society or people"

Not sure they captured the imagination of the fund management universe, and eventually I hit the unsubscribe.

*_rather sad affairs, the usual advisors looking for a free feed (and only got coffee and bikkies) and dissolute retirees, hoping to spice up the portfolios. Plus younger women, looking to 'make a difference'._


----------



## divs4ever (22 January 2022)

saw 'ethical ' and international' and moved quickly on 

 i had a very nice ride with AEF  a few years back  ,   i can't see 'ethical '  being converted into efficient in my life-time ( but would love  to be wrong )


----------

